# Georgia Saltwater Fishing Report for St. Simons Island to St. Mary's



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Feb 28, 2011)

This is latest fishing report from our website, so I thought I would share it with y'all too.

Coastal Georgia Saltwater Fishing Report for St. Simons Island, Jekyll Island, and Cumberland Island
February 28, 2011​
	Right now the water temperature is hovering around 60 degrees on average with warmer temps being found in the back of small creeks and colder temps in open water near the beaches. The St. Simons Island fishing forecast is looking good for the future. Fishing near Jekyll Island, St. Simons Island, and Cumberland Island should steadily improve as the surface temperature rises.

	If you want to catch a lot of fish to eat, the whiting are here in full force at St. Simons Island, Jekyll Island, and Cumberland Island. They will readily eat dead shrimp, squid, or cut mullet. Use small hooks and just enough weight to stay on the bottom. On February 27th I boated 165 whiting fishing alone. 

	For those that want to fish St. Simons Island for something more worthy of bragging rights, Redfish are getting more and more aggressive. The colder temps that had them so lethargic are gone, and these fish are ready to eat. My good friend and fellow charter captain on St. Simons, Capt. Tim Cutting, has been the man for staying on nice schools of shallow water coastal Georgia Redfish. Gulp! Baits, Live Shrimp, or Blue Crabs all make great baits for Redfish. Look for shallow, narrow creeks near the intercoastal waterway for some great action.



Nearshore St. Simons Island and Coastal Georgia fishing is great right now for Sheepshead. There have been regular catches of 9+ pound Sheepies on the nearshore artificial reefs. Fiddler crabs are the bait of choice. Make sure that you position your boat over the structure as best as possible. Your chances are not good if you don’t stay near or right on top of the structure of the reef.



Trout are being caught, but mostly south of the Satilla River. Look for deeper banks with structure like rip rap, lay-downs, or chunky mud. Jigs or live shrimp should do the trick. When you find the Trout, they should be schooled up pretty tight and eager to eat.

For the coming month, expect to see some flounder move back in and the trout fishing to pick up as the water warms. Redfish will become more aggressive and widespread, though they will still be found on the mudflats and small creeks. Whiting and Sheepshead will be on the menu for quite a while to come.  It’s time to dust off the boat and fish Coastal Georgia!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 28, 2011)

Good report. Thanks.


----------



## wharfrat (Feb 28, 2011)

x2 on capt. tj's report!


----------



## The Captain (Mar 1, 2011)

Send me about ten pounds of those sheephead filets.


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Mar 1, 2011)

The Captain said:


> Send me about ten pounds of those sheephead filets.



They do taste mighty fine, sir!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 2, 2011)

Great report TJ! Wish I was heading down in the morning to enjoy some of all of the above! I need some salt air!


----------



## sea trout (Mar 3, 2011)

man what a mess of sheepshead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i wish i had to complain about cleaning all those!!!!!!!!!!


----------

